# Ladder Storage



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been discussed but I couldn't find anything on it.....we're going to use a 4-5 ft ladder to help with cleaning the debris from the slide but where are people storing the ladder while in transit? we have the 21rs so I'd love to hear some ideas. thanks


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

On the back bumper between the spare tire & camper. I bungee the ladder to the spare tire pillar so it doesn't scratch the fiberglass.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

We just store ours in the bed of our truck, but I bet other people here have better ideas than that, so I would be interested too!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We carry a 4 foot ladder, and I just slip it under the rear bed on top of a couple of throw rugs we use at the doors. Pretty easy with our model, as it has a rear door.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

In the bed of the pickup.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I never thought to take a ladder.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I going to get one of those 6' ladders from Camping World that fold down to the size is a 2X4
Ladder

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I going to get one of those 6' ladders from Camping World that fold down to the size is a 2X4
> Ladder
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121372[/snapback]​


You have to love a type II commercial ladder that is rated for 225 lbs









Sorry Don, most of the heavy duty step ladders at Sears are the same way. Never could understand. I m not that heavy at 6 3 and 265 but would not have a leg (so to speak) to stand on if it broke while I use them


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I going to get one of those 6' ladders from Camping World that fold down to the size is a 2X4
> ...


That's alright John I'm (under 200 lbs.) not as big of a guy as you are
But it would work for me

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I put mine in the back of my truck a couple of times I forgot it







but I was able to back my truck right to the slide and stand in the bed of the tv

willie


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We slip ours in the back door under the dinette and queen slide. I know that won't work on a 21RS, but that's what we do.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, lets see, on the Engines we put them on the officer's side, on a rack...on the trucks, they have their own compartment, underneath the aerial device....

Oh.,,,,you meant when you went camping. I don't usually bring one, though I probably should.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tim...I thought of posting the firemans answer but decided to leave it for you....

I don't carry one when camping.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You should have... I had to read through all of them just to make one of you guys didn't beat me to it.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have one of those folding ladders from Camping World. Works great for us. We store in under the bunk bed.


----------

